# locked out!



## annmarie's truck (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a 2002 Nissan Frontier and locked keys in vehicle. I bought a slim jim to try to do it myself without results-all truck info regarding door and lock mechanisms in glove box. Can a Nissan be accessed using this type of device or amI calling the locksmith tomorrow? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

annmarie's truck said:


> I have a 2002 Nissan Frontier and locked keys in vehicle. I bought a slim jim to try to do it myself without results-all truck info regarding door and lock mechanisms in glove box. Can a Nissan be accessed using this type of device or amI calling the locksmith tomorrow? Thanks in advance for any help.


What happened to your spare set?


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Not sure what would be cheaper - a locksmith or a calling someone who runs a tow truck. The later know how to pop open the doors and if there is anything special with the Frontier. Maybe it is a cheap call (like calling for a can of gas)


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Call up the dealer with your VIN number and pay them to cut a spare key. Probably cheaper than a locksmith.


- Greg -


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

A real locksmith might be really expensive but getting into your car is not. Our local Pop-A-Lock franchise only charges about $25 or so to get your car open. They'll open it free if a child is locked in the car. They say they'll respond 24/7 but I don't know from experience.

If that's not cheap enough, you might check if you have AAA or some other motor club deal, some of them will reimburse or pay part of the cost to get into a locked vehicle.

-


----------



## Denny06 (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> A real locksmith might be really expensive but getting into your car is not. Our local Pop-A-Lock franchise only charges about $25 or so to get your car open. They'll open it free if a child is locked in the car. They say they'll respond 24/7 but I don't know from experience.
> 
> If that's not cheap enough, you might check if you have AAA or some other motor club deal, some of them will reimburse or pay part of the cost to get into a locked vehicle.
> 
> -


Or AAA. It's usually $50 a year and it covers towing.


----------



## annmarie's truck (Jan 10, 2006)

*Spare set - keys*

Unfortunately, bought used truck 1 month ago and it only came with one key and one remote security device (system not Nissan's and no longer available). Was researching system (which was f*ed because it wasn"t properly installed) and procrastinating about getting second key. Have since resolved problem (Pop-A-Lock $54), security system disengaged and restore screwed-up wiring ($50) and lastly, new key made ($4). Thanks for the thought...


----------



## trudolph (Aug 11, 2005)

Denny06 said:


> Or AAA. It's usually $50 a year and it covers towing.


Just find a friend that already has AAA. An AAA memership is for the person not a car. Just have them meet you at the car and give AAA a call.


----------



## annmarie's truck (Jan 10, 2006)

*locked-out*

--Just to let you all know--CAN NOT used any store bought mechanism to get yourself back in. Extra key is imperative and I highly recommend having one! Found out I did include road asst. w/my ins. so full refund for the $54 already came in...happy truckin'! : :cheers:


----------

